# Halloween plans?



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2014)

What are everyone's plans for Halloween coming up? 

 I ended up with the short straw and work that night. Sucks because it's my favorite holiday.


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to put on a Headcrab Scientist outfit from Half-Life and go to the Halloween party at my friend's house, I gotta put that hat to use anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 29, 2014)

probably crying about my stupid 2000-word reflective essay that i have to write about my ~journey as an undergrad~ but i'm gonna make cupcakes and give candy if we get any trick-or-treaters


----------



## Phantom (Oct 29, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> probably crying about my stupid 2000-word reflective essay that i have to write about my ~journey as an undergrad~


That sounds like a load of notfun. Seriously. 

 I'd cry too. That paper sounds ridiculous.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 29, 2014)

Phantom said:


> That sounds like a load of notfun. Seriously.
> 
> I'd cry too. That paper sounds ridiculous.


that's because it is ridiculous!


			
				ugh said:
			
		

> The final assessment requires you to write a personal
> reflective essay. This piece of writing focuses on the
> undergraduate: your journey through a BA degree. You
> are encouraged to consider many aspects of your life
> ...


anyway, i'm also really disappointed that we're not doing anything for halloween because this is the first year i've been out of home and can actually decorate a house for halloween. :C i guess it's not that popular in australia anyway, but STILL


----------



## Flora (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to a party!

...as a loofah! (it was my suitemate's idea)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 29, 2014)

Heading into Salem with some friends. It's probably going to be ridiculously crowded, but I hope it'll be a good time. 

(going as the tenth doctor again... new friends who haven't seen the costume.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought a witches hat and some nail polish for a cheap witch costume. As for what I'm doing, idk. One of my friends want to go trick or treating but I also have anime club so *shrugs*. 

Of course, I never get invited to parties so.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 29, 2014)

same thing i do every year

eat a tonne of chocolate, get drunk, and watch rocky horror picture show


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 29, 2014)

I threw together a TF2 Scout costume and will be wearing that to a party. I was going to play some horror games but will probably be playing Castlevania instead.


----------



## RosesBones (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm going to dress up as Blossom (the Powerpuff Girl). And make carrot cakes for my anime club. :)


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm gonna dress up as Toon Link :)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Oct 29, 2014)

I still haven't gotten a costume. Money and time are kinda tight.

Maybe I'll grow a mustache and have my head shaved and try to dress up like Eggman.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2014)

Gonna be Jack Skellington this All Hallow's Eve. A living version for the in-school dressup, and a facepainted skeleton for the family trick-or-treating going on.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 30, 2014)

guys please post photos of your costumes so i can live vicariously through your halloween :(


----------



## Superbird (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a gray robe and a homemade scythe that I usually use to be Death for a day, but this year there's a high school football game on Halloween, meaning it's costume night for marching band. The clarinet section is going as reindeer, which I'm sort of meh about, but whatever. (I want to march the show while holding a scythe again, like I did last year.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm gonna go as this idiot right here (The one on the left). Then i'll probably just answer the door, then go watch scary movies and play scary games.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Oct 30, 2014)

I have no idea what I'm doing for Halloween. I'm probably going as the Eleventh Doctor, since my mom bought the fez for me; if not, I'm making the very worst Pokemon Trainer cosplay that ever was.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 30, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> that's because it is ridiculous!
> 
> *assignment snippet*


Ugh, I hate those types of assignments. All it is is trying to pull something useful out of your ass. They end up sounding like cheesy infomercial or motivational shit. At least when I write them. 

 I'd so get snarky with it if I could. 

 That might get me in trouble though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 1, 2014)

I dressed as Lakitu and went to a Halloween party arranged by the college.
Could have been better, not a lot of people I knew. But lots of people liked my costume so that's cool :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 1, 2014)

grass grows

birds fly

sun shines


Spoiler: and brother, I hurt people


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 1, 2014)

Did a passable Jack Skellington costume. Wasn't the most recognizable thing around, but I was happy with it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 1, 2014)

Spoiler: also check out this awesome group photo I'm in


----------

